# anyone still looking for 22LR?



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not sayin' the price is great (better than some on-line sales, worse than others) just sayin'...if you need it, and you ain't got it. it's here:

http://www.surplusammo.com/categories/Ammo%252dRimfire/

I don't need it, and I ain't payin' the price listed. still have all I need at last years prices. If you look at the different brands and it has a box below that says "add to cart" that means it's in stock, if that box isn't there - neither is the ammo


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

Ha ! I just bought 1000 rounds of GEMTECH subsonic at last years prices


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Athena has all the over priced 22lr you could ever buy. 5000 for 1150.00 if memory serves... no limit!


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

buddy of mine just got 6300 rounds of Remington HP for $300 in NW Houston.
buddy of his is about to do the same


----------



## CHunter (May 25, 2004)

22LR?? What's that??

Seems like I saw some years ago, but I've forgotten what they look like.....


I just hope the ammo holds up for a while before the lefties pull more tricks, we go to war with Syria, Russia, China, N. Korea and Iran 

And whatever this October surprise is supposed to be!

Anyone seen my tinfoil hat?


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

txbred said:


> buddy of mine just got 6300 rounds of Remington HP for $300 in NW Houston.
> buddy of his is about to do the same


Tell me more.. Nevermind my math is bad.. .21 a round???? Wowza


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

yakPIRATE said:


> Tell me more.. Nevermind my math is bad.. .21 a round???? Wowza


$300/6300 = $0.05 each. you're right about your math.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Ya math isn't too good after a few cold ones!


.5 is a good price.... Tell me more


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have plenty of Federal .22 Auto Match in the 325 count box for $18.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

txbred said:


> buddy of mine just got 6300 rounds of Remington HP for $300 in NW Houston.
> buddy of his is about to do the same


Details please, I'm interested. Thanks.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

RogerB said:


> I'm not sayin' the price is great (better than some on-line sales, worse than others) just sayin'...if you need it, and you ain't got it. it's here:
> 
> http://www.surplusammo.com/categories/Ammo%2dRimfire/
> 
> I don't need it, and I ain't payin' the price listed. still have all I need at last years prices. If you look at the different brands and it has a box below that says "add to cart" that means it's in stock, if that box isn't there - neither is the ammo


Thanks for the heads up, but those prices are retarded. They're selling the same thing that LezzGo has for $18, and surplusammo.com has it for $90. No thanks.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Gander Mountain at 290 & 6. 
Don't be THAT GUY that buys it all only to re-sell on GunBroker.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

txbred said:


> Gander Mountain at 290 & 6.
> Don't be THAT GUY that buys it all only to re-sell on GunBroker.


I have some rabbits and armadillos that need to be taken care of.
I shoot the stuff I buy.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

txbred said:


> Gander Mountain at 290 & 6.
> Don't be THAT GUY that buys it all only to re-sell on GunBroker.


They were out yesterday.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

txbred said:


> Gander Mountain at 290 & 6.
> Don't be THAT GUY that buys it all only to re-sell on GunBroker.


I'll check after work and post up a report. They have a ton of .223.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Texican89 said:


> They were out yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


They put stock on the shelves on Mondays now.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Wolf6151 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, but those prices are retarded. They're selling the same thing that LezzGo has for $18, and surplusammo.com has it for $90. No thanks.


like I said - I ain't selling it - or buying it. The 22 ammo I have is at prices that were stable early last year I don't need anymore. the purpose was simply to post up where it was. I know gun stores are stocking it now and at reasonable prices but the restrictions (1 or 2 boxes per person) may not be sufficient for some folks.

on a different note: I stopped by Cabela's in Buda yesterday - they had handgun and rifle ammo at regular prices (some in bulk boxes) - no 22LR on the shelves but the had plenty of 22WMR if anyone is looking.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Big Guys (lezzgo) still has a good stash of 22lr. His selection of powders is improving too. Got some 4831sc there yesterday.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Bobby Miller said:


> Big Guys (lezzgo) still has a good stash of 22lr. His selection of powders is improving too. Got some 4831sc there yesterday.


Does he have any Ram Tac?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

txbred said:


> Does he have any Ram Tac?


You'll have to ax him yourself. he is LezzGo on 2cool.

If he doesn't, call Bailey's House of Guns and Bitter Curmudgeons.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm trying to get some Ram Tac, and a lot of others. Still got some .22s, but going fast.

Just got in some *Berry's *147 gr 9mm and .45 ACP 230 gr bullets.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm just curious....what's the big deal on .22 ammo? I do a pretty good bit of hunting and I don't even own a .22........exactly what are y'all needing all this ammo for?.....seriously, not stirring the pot.......


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I suppose cheap plinking, small game hunting, etc. Lots of .22 LR AR-15 style rifles out there too. That's my guess.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Lezz Go said:


> I suppose cheap plinking, small game hunting, etc. Lots of .22 LR AR-15 style rifles out there too. That's my guess.


I guess.....just don't know anyone who hunts squirrel, rabbits, etc anymore. I'm sure there's still some that do but 5000-10,000 rounds? Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on some Zombie conspiracy or something....


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

22lr's are good zombie rabbit killers.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I totally forgot about zombie rabbits and Chupacabras!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

My two college students came in this weekend with a friend and wanted to shoot. That's when you are glad you are stocked up on 22 lr.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

And I just THOUGHT prices were beginning to level
Just had to share http://www.southeasttexas.com/class...&classified_code=firearms&zipcode=&distance=0

Â©


----------

